# Avital 4111 engine stops engine while driving



## Chapmanllc (Jan 14, 2012)

I recently purchased two Avital systems which were installed by Best Buy. They were installed on Monday 1/12/12 and on Friday both vehicles were displaying battery charge warnings and one stopped in the middle of traffic and had to be towed. Any idea why this might have happened? Best Buy has NO clue and says this must be my fault.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Chapmanllc said:


> I recently purchased two Avital systems which were installed by Best Buy. They were installed on Monday 1/12/12 and on Friday both vehicles were displaying battery charge warnings and one stopped in the middle of traffic and had to be towed. Any idea why this might have happened? Best Buy has NO clue and says this must be my fault.



Not knowing the year or make of the car/truck makes helping you is impossible.
Only advice I got is: Tell um you went to the dealer to rule out "your fault" the dealer said it will cost X amount of dollars to fix it cause the units were not installed correctly. Tell um you have a estimate , and if they don't fix it correctly you'll take um to court and report um to the BBB. So unless they wanna refund your money a repair the damage they should just fix it correctly to begin with.


----------

